# KATHY II at Key West



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

For our last day of fishing, decided to hit the Atlantic beyond the reef and do some trolling for the big ones. Ed was ready with his "tackle box".










Morning temp of 75, SSW-10, seas 3-4 rolling turning into 4-5s. Rigged up for trolling outside the reef about 8 miles out in 100-160'.










Terry held us on the USS VANDENBURG reef. Current just ripping.










Dive boat pulled up and tied onto buoy, with another incoming, so we shoved off for some more trolling. Temps about 80 at noon.










Skip snagged a Great Barracuda





































After the Cuda, couple of Spanish, 6 Porgies, and 2 Yellow Tail, and high seas all around, we headed in.



















Back to the marina.










Off loading for the last time










A long, but enjoyable week - scratch one off the "bucket list"!










Last fish fry of Lane/Mangrove, onion rings, and beans - and of course, Terry's tartar sauce - aaaaaaah!










Headed home Sat. morn.










Going through Alligator Alley must have seen 200 gators laying along the cannel sunning.










Stayed overnight in Ocalla (couldn't make that straight shot again!) and got back to NASP Marina about 1400. Happy to be "home" with great memories and ready for some real fishing in P'Cola. Tks for listening - enjoy life while ya can :usaflag


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the virtual trip guys. I have enjoyed the whole series, the pics were great.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *H2OMARK (3/16/2010)*Thanks for the virtual trip guys. I have enjoyed the whole series, the pics were great.


+1 :clap

Was it worth it?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's alot of good post for the trip down south. It is always good to be back home. Just give it a couple of weeks and you all will be making plans for next year. The Keys Disase will get you . It just takes a few months to set in. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great reports. Thanks for sharing and reminding me how much I miss the Keys


----------

